# Ringworm?



## jadey

im sorry but could someone tell me if this is ringworm?


----------



## jmm

Probably not. Ringworm doesn't usually appear in the typical ring pattern on dogs and cats. 
Does your pup have any other spots like this? Particularly on the inside of the ear flaps? If so I would see the emergency vet ASAP as they could be potential deadly bruises. 
If that's the only spot, is it itchy? Progressed any since you first noticed? If its not bothering the pup you can wait and see. Otherwise if its more like a rash I'd have the vet check it. Dogs commonly get bacterial skin infections and such...


----------



## jadey

thanks jackie so much i oweeeee you for the info thank u!
nothing in the ears its clean (he was at the groomers this sunday)
its the only spot on him, what happened was it was just one small line of red i thought the groomer nicked him and i was touching around it and an hour later it was a circle like the picture so i thought it was a ringworm. i been doing laundry for the past 3 hours  thinking it was a ringworm. thanks jackie i'll be going to his vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## Canada

I just wanted to wish you well at the vet's tomorrow!


----------



## Johita

ooh, it did look like ringworm to me, but then I've never seen it on a dog. jackie, what does ringworm look like on a pup? Good luck at the vet.


----------



## almitra

Yeah, I'm now wondering the same thing myself. Hmmmm.....


----------



## uniquelovdolce

hope hes ok , keep us posted .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

They had a vet on our local tv station this morning and he was saying that a slight nick in the skin can turn into a bacterial infection. He said you need to check with a vet in order to take care of it with antibiotics and possibly steroids..........Hope your baby gets this cleared up~~


----------



## drclee

I hope the vet's visit goes well. Please keep us posted!


----------



## jadey

thanks everyone for the comments <3 it appears deuci hasa bruise (jackie thanks so much for your post last night, i was a mess). i dont know how he got it but im so glad its not a ringworm


----------



## princessre

Oh good, I'm so glad it was not ringworm and just a bruise!! Hope your baby gets better soon!


----------



## jmm

Usually like this Ringworm in Dogs
Cats can actually carry ringworm, transmit it to other pets and people, and never show a sign themselves. Weird.


----------



## tamizami

awww, jadey, i am just now seeing this and sent you a pm. i'm glad its just a bruise, and nothing serious. but give deuci lots of kisses from us anyway.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody

Hope everything goes well at the vets tomorrow.:grouphug:


----------

